# High Frequency Trading/Algorithmic Trading Question - Information Needed



## cherman (28 October 2012)

Hi there,

I urgently need to accumulate a list of organisations with at least a significant presence in Australia who use HFT/Algorithmic trading. It's for an assignment, and Google is not helping! Even if you only know a couple/a few, hopefully I can put together a decent list. 

Any help you can provide would be a real life-saver. 

Thanks in advance,
Chelsea


----------



## nulla nulla (28 October 2012)

cherman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I urgently need to accumulate a list of organisations with at least a significant presence in Australia who use HFT/Algorithmic trading. It's for an assignment, and Google is not helping! Even if you only know a couple/a few, hopefully I can put together a decent list.
> 
> ...




There is an article in Saturdays Sydney Morning Herald Weekend Business by Gareth Hutchens. It seems to address "Dark Pools" more than HFT but he does mention Getco, Virtu and Optiver as high speed traders based in Australia.

http://www.smh.com.au/business/highfrequency-trading-rewriting-the-rule-book-20121026-28azm.html

If you read through this thread (sifting through the noise) there should be a couple more mentioned:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/search.php?searchid=799210

Alan Kohlers Take on High Frequency Trading.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24620&highlight=alan+kohler

Tibra is supposed to be another one.

And a link to Optiver for more info:

http://optiver.com/corporate/our-views/hft-position-paper


----------



## cherman (28 October 2012)

Thanks so much! That's a good start to my list.

Anyone else? 

Thx
Chelsea


----------



## cogs (28 October 2012)

I don't mean to sound synical in my reply but it would be fairly safe to assume that all brokers use one form or another of HFT these days, if not they simply will not be operating for much longer.

It is 21st century form of providing liquidity, and possibly more so in this part of the world where liquidity drops right off.

If you can establish an open discussion with some brokers I think you will find variations of it across the board here in Aust.


----------



## Julia (28 October 2012)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...rmine-the-system/story-e6frgac6-1226496627861

http://topics.nytimes.com/topics/re...high_frequency_algorithmic_trading/index.html

Plenty more if you just Google "articles on high frequency trading".


----------



## gav (29 October 2012)

Here is one of the few 'more balanced' articles going around:
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/23/b...l=1&adxnnlx=1351504998-By5OvmVdYtBGmW/7SoM31g


----------

